# Who Got Deactivated for Striking?



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Anyone?

Anyone?


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Uber has names they are watching Abe, and his buddies and anyone else who they suspect of being a liability or connected to the strike. They will seek out and try to crush any opposition. Uber is basically like Assad the Syrian dictator. When the people rise up he crushes them. Puts on a good face for the media and claims everything is fine


----------

